# How accurate are these in our sport



## Phoe2006 (Apr 9, 2014)

So I went in to get my card for my new gym and had a bf% analysis done with a handheld segmental body fat analyzer's. I was curious as to his accurate these things were?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 9, 2014)

will affect the reading depending on how hydrated u are. 
5 Ways To Measure Body Fat Percentage - BuiltLean


----------



## Sully (Apr 9, 2014)

Not very accurate at all. My home scale has one built in, and I've used a handheld model the same day, and the readings differed from each other by almost 15%. They can be thrown off by your current hydration level, or lack thereof. Plus, the handheld models are mainly reading your upper body percentage, where the floor models read mostly your lower body percentage. 

Now, even though they might not be accurate, they can still be useful. It's like trying to cut weight and your scale reads 10 pounds too high. It's not the actual number that matters. Just as long as the number keeps going down steadily, u know you're making good progress. Just keep a log of the measurements over a period of time and watch the trend.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 9, 2014)

Theres a shit load in this pile phoe.  Or there should be. .
But if u felt good by what they read you are one step to olympian status.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 9, 2014)

Well its obvious that I didn't otherwise I wouldn't have started this thread.  cuz it said what I thought to be around 7% high.


----------



## xmen1234 (Apr 9, 2014)

I think the only "real" accurate BF% testing is a hydro static body fat test tank.  

My scale at home says I am obese (BMI 33.1).  I'm 5-3, 187 with abs showing. lol


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 9, 2014)

xmen1234 said:


> I think the only "real" accurate BF% testing is a hydro static body fat test tank.
> 
> My scale at home says I am obese (BMI 33.1).  I'm 5-3, 187 with abs showing. lol



Bod Pods are also highly accurate... Check around your area.  Usually it is like $30-$50 to get a bod pod analysis.  

Calipers are more accurate than bioeletrical impedance.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 9, 2014)

Yea mine said 25%  and I've been doing research and like someone said earlier that they can fluctuate due to water in the body. Just wanted to see where I was sitting I was under the impression he was going to pull out some calipers but nope. I still don't see how just punching in ur weight and height into what seems to be a advanced calculator and holding it out in front of you actually gets a good reading. I know for me personally the only place that really holds any fat is my torso not my legs or arms.

One would think that these were made for people with little to no muscle to account for.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 9, 2014)

These were found to be very inaccurate years ago. One thing people forget 
is inter muscular fat. I remember al beckles showed a fairly 
high single digit reading with that method. He was hydro tested at the same time and came up slightly under 2%. That was at the time he passed out on stage .
He was just freaky ripped for then or now. Don't they have a setting on there 
to test IQ as well through impedence? LOL..  Phoe pay no heed to that BS.
See thats what you get for going to a health club  you don't fit in in that enviorment. You are a GYM guy dude. Don't you forget it..  thanks, T...


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 9, 2014)

Best is mirror. if you are paper thin all the  way to the dick root then you are 
in singles.. LOL... T


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 9, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Yea mine said 25%  and I've been doing research and like someone said earlier that they can fluctuate due to water in the body. Just wanted to see where I was sitting I was under the impression he was going to pull out some calipers but nope. I still don't see how just punching in ur weight and height into what seems to be a advanced calculator and holding it out in front of you actually gets a good reading. I know for me personally the only place that really holds any fat is my torso not my legs or arms.
> 
> One would think that these were made for people with little to no muscle to account for.



Mine at home has an "athlete" mode and I think it is much more accurate.  it takes into consideration muscle, body water and bone mass as a percentage of total body weight and give your a reading for those and then spits out the body fat percentage.  Mine says I am 6.3% which I would say is pretty close...


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 9, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> These were found to be very inaccurate years ago. One thing people forget
> is inter muscular fat. I remember al beckles showed a fairly
> high single digit reading with that method. He was hydro tested at the same time and came up slightly under 2%. That was at the time he passed out on stage .
> He was just freaky ripped for then or now. Don't they have a setting on there
> ...



I know t but this is where my fiance knows people and I figured it would be the best place for her after I went back to work to continue to workout. Seeing as how I'm probably gonna be on the road for the next 3-5 years or til the house is completely paid off.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 9, 2014)

Also t I wanted to join this gym right around the corner that is owned by one of the top benchers around not gonna say his name on here but pm me if you'd like. I really wanted to join so I didn't have to deal with all the pansy ass weekday warriors that think its only upper body day every day but I had to take in account for my gal.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 11, 2014)

No totally was funnin ya big guy. I have been stuck training in "clubs" here and there over the years. Training is better than no training. That makes sense 
for your lady.keep iron as a base in life and all will fall into place. 
We are permanantly  "altered" where that is an essential.
Good luck on everything and the changes Phoe.   Your bud , T...


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gyms use those to trick people into thinking they're fat. This way the stupid will sign up for personal training with a trainer there.


----------

